# Mini-Aktivlautsprecher bauen



## Bier (4. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Wie der Titel sagt, möchte ich mir ein möglichst kleines aktives ''Soundsystem'' selber bauen.
Das ganze soll sich nicht mal toll anhören, sondern einfach ein bisschen lauter als die integrierten iPod Lautsprecher sein. Ein bisschen mehr Tiefgang wär auch nicht schlecht
Am besten wären denke ich (aus Platzgründen) Breitbänder.
Ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich 2 Seperate ''Boxen'' bauen soll, oder einfach alles in einen Kasten stecke.
Vielleicht wär dann noch ein kleiner integrierte Tieftöner möglich (maximal 10 cm wenn's geht).
Dann brauch ich ja auch noch einen Verstärker. Hab mich mal bei Conrad nach Bausätzen umgesehen, aber wär nett wenn jemdand da eine Empfehlung hat.
Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch einfach ein billiges Logitechsystem und bau alle Lautsprecher in ein einzelnes Gehäuse (dann hätte ich wenigstens einen passenden Vertärker + Frequenzweiche).

Also wie ihr seht hab ich noch nicht so die Ahnung wie ich das ganze angehen soll. Und es soll sich wirklich nicht sonderlich toll anhören oder so. Mir gehts auch mehr darum einfach mal was günstiges selber zu basteln
Wenn ich was vergessen hab, einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2011)

Schau dir mal die Visaton Vox 80 an, sind süße kleine lautsprecher, haben aber dafür das sie recht billig sind nen netten Sound, 
Visaton Lautsprecherbausätze VOX 80
Dazu dieser Amp 
Aktivmodule (Amplifier/Verstärkermodule) von Visaton

Ps : wenn bisl bei google suchst findest den bausatz auch billiger


----------



## Bier (4. Juni 2011)

Oha ich hätte vielleicht das Budged nennen sollen
Ich hab eher so an 40€ gedacht. Und die wären mir schon fast einen Tick zu groß.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2011)

*ggg* ja Budget angabe wär besser gewesen, hmm such mal hier 
Suche nach Chassis


----------



## Bier (4. Juni 2011)

Mhh da kommt nie ein Treffer bei mir. 
Egal was ich so eingeben. 
Sagen wir mal ich kauf mir für 40€ ein Logitechsystem und bau das ganze in eine andere Box. 
Geht das ohne Probleme? Weil ich hab mal gehört, dass die Lautsprecher wegen der anderen Lautsprecherkabel nur sehr leise sind, wenn man diese austauscht.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2011)

Du must noch ein mindest preis angeben, dann kommt auch nen Treffer, da hab ich mich am anfang auch gewundert  Also gib einfach ein 1-40€ und wähl breitbänder oder Coax aus, dann bekommste treffer. 

Das mit dem Logitech System würde auch gehen, aber dann achte drauf das dein volumen der neuen box in etwa dem der logitech boxen entsprechen.

Den schwachsinn mit den Kabeln vergisst du am besten gleich wieder


----------



## Bier (4. Juni 2011)

Okay, aber das mit den Kabeln hab ich hier echt letztens noch gelesen. Aber wenn es ganz normale Lautsprecherkabel sind ist ja gut.
Welches 2.1 System für ca 40€ ist den zu empfehlen? Und welches Holz nehme ich am besten für die neue Box? Soll ich es geschlossen halten, oder ein Bassreflexrohr verwenden (wie genau müsste ich das berechnen)? Sry aber bin noch ganz ohne Erfahrung in sachen Lautsprecherbau


----------



## sipsap (4. Juni 2011)

Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories

wie wärs mit so einem?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2011)

Was das Holz angeht, wenns schön leicht und robust sein soll, Multiplex 
Was 2.1 Systeme angeht für 40€ muss ich passen, nicht mein revier  
Wegen den Lautsprecher kabeln, also in so nem billig Logitech System werden auch nur klingeldrähte drinne sein, solang du kein 0.1mm kabel nimmst is alles in butter, 0.75mm reichen hier vollkommen aus, warum durch nen stink normales kabel die Lautsprecher leiser sein sollten ist mir nen rätsel, das müste ja nen extrem hohen wiederstand haben  hat aber nen gewöhnliches kabel aber nicht. 
Was das berechnen angeht, also wenn du nen 2.1 System zerlegst kannst du garnix berechnen weil dir zu den lautsprechern die sog TSP daten fehlen, mit diesen daten berechnet man normalerweise gehäuse, frequenzweiche, und den bassreflex port. Wenn du so nen system schlachtest, dann achte drauf das deine neuen boxen eben das gleiche volumen haben, ich denke bei so kleinen dingern ist BR zu vernachlässigen, lieber geschlossen.


----------



## Bier (5. Juni 2011)

Ich denke es wird das Logitech Z323.
Ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich zum Ende des Monats bestellen und meld mich dann noch mal hier, weil ich mit Sicherheit dann noch die ein oder andere Frage hab
Aber schonmal ein großes Danke an dfence


----------



## Caspar (5. Juni 2011)

Die Behringer ms16 wären vielleicht auch was. Die gabs kürzlich mal für 35€, der Deal ist aber schon abgelaufen. Vielleicht findest du ja die Tage paar aktive Nahfelder in günstig! (Als B-Ware o.ä.)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird das http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z323-...SMCA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307231931&sr=8-1




Na den unsinn lass mal schön bleiben  Weil dann kannst du gleich etwas Kunstoffkleber nehmen und die einzelnen Gehäuse einfach zusammen kleben, fertig... Aber ich dachte du wolltest was total bescheuert eigenes machen und mit deinem Budget kann man da auch schon was ersthaftes draus machen. 

Ich such dir nachher einfach mal Teile zusammen.


----------



## Bier (5. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt es soll sich wirklich nicht toll anhören. Es muss einfach schön klein sein und in einen Reisekoffer passen.
Einfach nur damit wir (ein paar betrunkene 18jährige) im Urlaub ein bisschen Musik im Hotelzimmer haben. Also keine hohen Ansprüche.
Ich denke es wird relativ breit (die Breite und Höhe des Koffers) und dafür schön flach.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> wie gesagt es soll sich wirklich nicht toll anhören.


 
dann kannst du die Musik gleich vom Handy laufen lassen und dir dafür 2 Kisten Bier mehr leisten  



> Es muss einfach schön klein sein und in einen Reisekoffer passen


 
Was würdest du davon halten, wenn man es sogar in einem Kulturbeutel stecken könnte?



> Einfach nur damit wir (ein paar betrunkene 18jährige) im Urlaub ein bisschen Musik im Hotelzimmer haben. Also keine hohen Ansprüche.


 




> Ich denke es wird relativ breit (die Breite und Höhe des Koffers) und dafür schön flach.


 
Platzverschwendung! Siehe ein paar Zeilen weiter oben. 

Wäre es für dich Interessant, wenn die Boxen ausser mit dem Netzteil auch mit Batterien laufen würden?


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Du könntest ja auch den Koffer als Volumenkörper nehmen, paar Schlüpfer und Socken zur Bedämpfung... musst nur den Koffer löchern. ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch den Koffer als Volumenkörper nehmen, paar Schlüpfer und Socken zur Bedämpfung... musst nur den Koffer löchern. ^^


 
Viel zu viel Volumen für die winzigen Lautsprecher. Ich dachte da an etwas portabeles, was man dann auch einfach mal mit an den Strand, Ufer vom Baggersee, Park oder wohin auch immer, nehmen kann 

@ Bier: Kannst du löten?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2011)

*Hier die Teile, die ich verbauen würde:*


Conrad 2 x 10 W Stereo-Verstärker Bausatz 6 - 18 V/DC Ausgangsleistung 2 x 10 W » 1x € 13,95
Best.-Nr.: 115592-62 
Sofort lieferbar 
 
 

 Kühlkörper Fischer Elektronik SK 31 50 SA (B x H x T) 50 x 12 x 50 mm R(th) 6.8 K/W » 1x € 2,66
Best.-Nr.: 188468-62 
Sofort lieferbar 

http://javascript<b></b>:void(null)

 VISATON FR 7 - 4 OHM BREITBANDLAUT. » 2x € 4,95
Best.-Nr.: 305266-62 
Sofort lieferbar 
http://javascript<b></b>:void(null)
 

 Anschluss-Kabel 3,5 mm Stereo-Klinkenstecker, gerade » 1x € 1,53
Best.-Nr.: 710318-62 
Sofort lieferbar
__________________________________________________________________________

Ein Netzteil habe ich mal nicht mir eingelpant, da man eigentlich immer eins @ Home hat, das man nutzen kann. In diesem Fall sollte es so 12 - 14 Volt haben. Möglich sind aber auch Netzteile bis 18 Volt wie z.B. von einem Laptop. 

Dann fehlt nur noch ein wenig Holz für ein Gehäuse und eine passende Buchse für den Stecker vom Netzteil.




> wie gesagt es soll sich wirklich nicht toll anhören.


 
Die Aussage von dir habe ich aber immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden! Klingt fast so als ob du es beabsichtigen würdest, dass es sich ******** anhört. Wenn dem so sein sollte kann ich es absolut nicht nachvolziehen.
http://javascript<b></b>:void(null)


----------



## Bier (6. Juni 2011)

Okay danke schonmal für die Vorschläge
Es ist natürlich nicht beabsichtigt, dass es sich ******* anhört, aber es ist auch nicht so schlimm wenn es sich etwas bescheiden anhört.
Bei dem Volumen würde ich natürlich so weit wie möglich das vom Logitech-Sub nehmen, nur die Maße würd ich aus Platzgründen ändern.
Und wenn's total beschissen wird, hab ich halt 40€ in den Sand gesetzt, aber dafür ein wenig Erfahrung gesammelt
Löten sollte kein Problem sein.
Aber ich lass mir deinen Vorschlag durch den Kopf gehen.


----------

